# me target shooting



## Ben (Jul 17, 2011)

Here is a video of me shooting my catapult. Im only 14. Please comment on youtube give me a thumbs up and subscribe!! Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Good job Ben! Nice shooting. Did you make your own slingshot?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

what kinda distance are we talking, and what is that winding sound?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice man!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting young man, not easy shooting that moving bottle. Well done.
Philly


----------

